
Developer suing Apple for stealing idea calls on others to join the fight - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/5/21124116/apple-developers-sherlocked-blix-bluemail-anonymous-email-feature
======
xchaotic
As I commented elsewhere an idea of a throwaway email to sign in is not new
and Blix didn’t come up with it - rather they just iterated on that idea. So
they shouldn’t complain that someone iterated on theirs. And an anonymous
login is not enough of a moat to build a whole business upon.

------
realtalk_sp
Anyone building a technology business should be aware of the risks to that
business. Don't waste your time creating something that will ultimately be
eroded by competitive forces.

The 'Zero To One' chapter on monopoly should be required reading for
entrepreneurship. I guess the problem is some people will still indulge in
mental gymnastics and find a way to convince themselves they have a monopoly.
My favorite example is this gem from back in the day:
[https://i0.wp.com/25iq.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/10/uber-n...](https://i0.wp.com/25iq.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/10/uber-napkin.jpg?resize=600%2C600&ssl=1).

------
musicale
You can make money competing against the platform owner (e.g. Apple,
Microsoft, Google) by offering system utilities or alternatives to bundled
software, but you should plan for the possibility of the platform improving to
the point where your enhancements or additions are unnecessary.

------
thepangolino
The problem is not apple stealing the feature idea. The real issue is Apple
using its monopoly power on its platform by kicking the competition out.

------
saber6
A feature is not a business.

